# Vorstellung



## Diera (15. Nov. 2004)

auch ich möchte mich kurz bei euch vorstellen, ich bin weiblich, und seit Juni 2004 stolze Besitzerin eines kleinen Teiches. 

Wir haben im Mai eine kleine Teichschale (1500l) geschenkt bekommen. Nach 3 Wochen war uns dieser Minitümpel dann doch zu klein, und obendrein wurden uns von den Ortsansässigen Fischreiern alle Fische geklaut  

Also mußte ein richtiger Teich her.... leider konnte ich meinen Mann nur zu einem etwas größeren Umfang überreden, und so wurde unser Teich 3m*2,5m*1,3m groß.  Erschwerend kommt hinzu, das unser Grundstück einen leichten Abhang hat.

Diesmal waren wir schlauer, und haben provisorisch ein Netz gespannt. Die Ruhr ist Luftlinie 2 KM entfernt... das brachte uns einigen Erfolg, die __ Reiher mußten sich ihren Sonntagsbraten woanders herholen.

Bewohnt wird der Teich von 4 Shubunkins+ 2 Schleierschwänze. Bekannte haben uns dann noch 3 kleine Kois+ 2 Större geschenkt. ich weiß das unser Teich zu klein ist für diese Fische, also werden wir entweder vergrößern müßen, oder unsere Lieblinge müßen später umziehen. 

Als Technik haben wir einen größeren Aussenstandfilter mit UV Leistung (10.000l/std) und eine kleine Pumpe, die auf dem Teichgrund steht.

Jetzt naht leider die Winterzeit, und wir wissen leider immer noch nicht, wie wir unsere Fische am besten über den Winter bekommen. Den Aussenfilter haben wir vor ca 2 Wochen abgebaut. Die Pumpe ist ohne Betrieb, aber noch im Teich drin.

Gefüttert wird auch seit ca 2 Wochen nicht mehr. In unserer Zoohandlung wurde uns nun erklärt, das wir bis zum Frühjahr nicht mehr füttern sollen, und  die Pumpe trotz drohendem Frost in Betrieb nehmen sollen- ohne Aussenfilter. Was haltet ihr davon?

Ab Anfang Dezember sind wir für einige Wochen nicht zu Hause, und wir sorgen uns nun, falls der Teich zufrieren sollte... leider haben wir niemanden in der Nähe wohnen, der jeden Tag den Teich kontrollieren kann.  Jetzt ist die Frage, ob die Styroporabdeckung mit Rohrstück aus der Zoohandlung reicht, oder ob wir über 2-3 Wochen einen Teichheizer einschalten sollten, was meint ihr? Ich hoffe ihr könnt uns einige Tipps geben, da wir uns jetzt schon um unsere Lieblinge sorgen.

Unsere Abwesenheit war leider nicht geplant, sonst hätte ich noch 1 Jahr mit dem Teichbau gewartet.

Ansonsten muß ich sagen, das mir eurer Forum schon einige Zeit ganz gut gefällt!!!


----------



## StefanS (15. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Diera,

ich bin kein Experte für Fische. Allerdings hätte ich eher Bedenken bei Teichgrösse, Fischbesatz und Pumpenleistung als bei der Frage der Überwinterung. Wenn die von Dir angegebene Maximaltiefe nicht nur auf einer ganz kleinen Fläche erreicht wird (wie habt Ihr das gemacht, bei dieser Teichgrösse af 1,30 Meter Tiefe zu kommen ?), solltest Du problemlos überwintern können.

Die Pumpe würde ich ausgeschaltet lassen. Eine eisfreie Stelle lässt sich durch die von Dir genannten Styropor-Eisfreihalter (allerdings kritisch bei lange anhaltendem, starken Frost - möglichst noch ohne Schneedecke), durch eine Teichheizung und auch durch eine Luftpumpe mit Ausströmer erreichen. Diesen nicht allzu tief hängen, 30 bis 40 cm reichen. Dann solltet Ihr auch problemlos wegfahren können. Allerdings die Eisfreihalter zuvor längere Zeit beobachten, damit in Eurer Abwesenheit nichts schief geht.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Jürgen (16. Nov. 2004)

Grüß dich Diera,

Stefan hat bereits auf alles wesentliche hingewiesen. Ich möchte nur noch ergänzen, dass ihr die Fische so lange füttern solltet wie sie dies auch annehmen. 4-5 Monate nicht zu füttern werden euch die Fische spätestens im Frühjahr übel nehmen. Füttert wenig, aber füttert bitte weiter. Verwendet hierzu eventuell Sinkfutter, also Futter, das nicht an der Oberfläche treibt. 

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Georg (16. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Diera,

zum Thema "Überwintern von Fischen" kann ich nichts sagen, weil ich zur fischlosen Fraktion gehöre.

Aber du hast ja schon angedeutet, dass der Teich für den Besatz zu klein ist.
Ich würde dir empfehlen den Winter für die Planung eines größeren Teiches zu nutzen.
Lies doch mal die Fachbeiträge, vor allem die über Teichprofil und Filter.
Danach kannst du ja mal ein bischen konkreter planen und das Ergebnis hier mit uns diskutieren.

Ich habs so gemacht und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Nov. 2004)

HalloDiera, 
 auch von Düsseldorf ein Herzliches Willkommen hier in Tommis Forum  
Hoffe dich auch mal im Chatt lesen zu können .  :razz:


----------



## Diera (16. Nov. 2004)

Das mit den Fischen ist schon ein Problem, nur kann ich das überm Winter gesehen wohl nicht ändern.. zu meiner Wasserqualität kann ich nur sagen das ich keine Probleme  mit Algen hatte, und das Wasser so klar gewesen ist, das man bis auf den Grund schauen konnte. Die tiefste Stelle hat eine ca Größe von 1m² , ich hoffe das es reichen wird.
Wäre es in meinem Fall besser regelmäßig Frischwasser zuzuführen? (bis zum Frühjahr)


----------



## Jürgen (16. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Diera,

das mit dem Frischwasser, also einem Teilwasserwechsel, ist im Winter nur etwas für den absoluten Notfall. Die dadurch auftretenden Temperaturschwankungen würden deinen Fischen massiv zusetzen. Also besser darauf verzichten und alles ruhen lassen. Die Wasserwerte sind in den Wintermonaten selten das Problem. An Sauerstoff sollte es nicht mangeln... das ist eigentlich fast schon alles. 

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Annett (17. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Diera,

auch von mir erstmal _HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN _im Forum!



Ich bin allerdings der Meinung, dass klares Wasser nichts mit der Qualität des Wassers zu tun hat... Du hast einen Filter mit UV... es ist also kein Wunder, dass Du keine Algen hast und bis auf den Grund schauen konntest  
Konnte ich übrigens letztes Jahr auch, als meine UV-Lampe noch an war   

Hast Du denn mal Wasserwerte gemessen? Möglichst mit Tröpfchentest?
Nur so kannst Du wirklich Aussagen über die Qualität Deines Wassers machen....


----------

